# Make "cold peel" look like "hot peel" :-)



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

is there a way to make "cold peel"-transfers look like "hot peel" ones?

Maybe press another 5 seconds on the shirt after the paper has been peeled off?

Thanks!


----------

